# Trailcam mystery



## Grackle (Sep 27, 2008)

Close-up of something on one of our cameras in Gladwin Co. Any ideas?


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

Dogman.


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

A ****'s butt?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## danikowa (Sep 12, 2008)

How high up was the camera mounted?


----------



## fish_AK (Nov 10, 2009)

Sasquach


----------



## Old Coot (Oct 25, 2007)

Owl maybe


----------



## kstout (Dec 26, 2005)

Looks to me like a dog's nose, irish setter, golden retriever perhaps.


----------



## whitetailassassin (Oct 16, 2012)

Grackle said:


> Close-up of something on one of our cameras in Gladwin Co. Any ideas?


Look at the top right corner of the object and you can clearly see its an adolescent squatch with a wryly smile on its face!


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

grinner(opossum)

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Yooper57 (Sep 20, 2012)

****


----------



## pjdionne12 (Oct 1, 2012)

You can see a mouth at the top. Looks like an alpaca?


----------



## Magnet (Mar 2, 2001)

wild bill said:


> grinner(opossum)


2nd that.


----------



## Grackle (Sep 27, 2008)

danikowa said:


> How high up was the camera mounted?


 About 3 ft.


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

My expert opinion........cougar.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Irish setter?!


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

Im goin w yeti

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Badgersbunk (Feb 7, 2011)

Llama


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

chupacabra!


----------



## fathom this (Feb 10, 2008)

Popcorn the re-incarnated moonshiner:yikes:


----------



## huntingron (Mar 14, 2006)

I think its an opossum. You can see the short hair on his face and possibly a tooth in the top right of portion of the object.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

Timber wookie.


----------



## Huffy (Jan 19, 2009)

One of the guys from that Swamp People show.


----------



## MPT (Oct 7, 2004)

Santa.


----------



## PWood (Aug 6, 2004)

outdoor junkie said:


> Dogman.


I agree. It's a dog, man.


----------



## buck buster (Nov 9, 2010)

opossum


----------



## pikemaster789 (Aug 21, 2008)

huntingron said:


> I think its an opossum. You can see the short hair on his face and possibly a tooth in the top right of portion of the object.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine



Im going with that, ton of them up there


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

huntingron said:


> I think its an opossum. You can see the short hair on his face and possibly a tooth in the top right of portion of the object.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


now that you mention that ive changed my mind. its been a while since ive seen one but im thinking its one of them northern cougars i used to see around the local watering holes. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BuckMark7305 (Mar 31, 2012)

Bobcat 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

I can see a mature male african lion, the mane, the snout at 2 o clock, yup lion


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

Alf


----------



## D8ve (Feb 10, 2012)

Definitely a bi*chilopitous. In other words a very bi*chy, usually angry for no reason at me female homosapien in need of a d in her butt. At first glance I thought owl. Seems too hairy though


----------



## iLiveInTrees (Jun 29, 2010)

Definitely a grinner


----------



## PaleRider (Oct 24, 2007)

DO NOT I REPEAT DO NOT GO BACK TO THAT SPOT EVER AGAIN.

Looks like a backward walking foul smelling man killing beast.


----------



## Demo410 (Nov 16, 2012)

Santa Claus's beard.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 45williams (Jan 9, 2011)

Bottom snout of a pig?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

Unknown bipedal humanoid. Report it to the BFRO immediately.


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

Yep, it does look squachy


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

chupacabra


----------



## redwingonlookout (Aug 26, 2012)

ITS THE WOOLY GOOBA A FEARED HALF MAN HALF PIG CREATURE THAT EATS HUMANS. ESCAPED FROM A AIR FORCE PLANE AT SELFRIDGE AIR BASE IN THE LATE 80'S DNR ALSO HAS BEEN TRACKING WITHOUT TELLING PUBLIC SINCE 2009 IT HAS BEEN GIVEN FREE RANGE OF MICHIGAN TO HELP CONTROL DEER POPULATION UNDER HOUSE BILL 90.35 A INSURANCE COMPANIES HAVE LOBBIED FOR CONTROLLED CLONING AND TRANSPLANTED THROUGHOUT UP AND SOUTHWEST PART OF STATE BEWARE!!!:yikes:


----------



## BuckMark7305 (Mar 31, 2012)

I say again chupracabre

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

